# parar en seco



## cordob

¿Cómo decís "parar en seco" en portugués? ¿Se mantiene igual: "Ele parou em seco"? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Por favor, explique-me em espanhol o que é 'parar en seco".


----------



## willy2008

Parar en seco é fazer alguém fechar a boca sem deixar que continue com o que estava falando.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Por favor, explique-me em espanhol o que é 'parar en seco".


Vanda vou tentar explicar "_en seco_" neste contexto:
Uma pessoa conduz um carro e de repente uma criança cruza a rua. Então o motorista dá uma pancada aos travões para não atropelar e ferir a criança. Travar "dessa maneira" é "_frenar en seco_".
Não sei se me expliquei.
Boa semana!


----------



## Vanda

Uma outra que me veio à cabeça foi:
de chofre
de supetão


----------



## cordob

Perdonad si no he aportado contexto: una persona está dándole vueltas a un problema, pensando mucho y andando a la vez, y de repente para en seco (deja de andar de golpe) y se da cuenta de la solución. ¿Ayuda esto?


----------



## Pilar Obón

Parar en seco, en México, significa detener a alguien para que no continúe con lo que hace, que generalmente es malo.
Por ejemplo: "lo paré en seco; no quería que me siguiera molestando".
Espero que estoy ayude a la definición.
Pilar


----------



## Vanda

> Perdonad si no he aportado contexto: una persona está dándole vueltas a un problema, pensando mucho y andando a la vez, y de repente para en seco (deja de andar de golpe) y se da cuenta de la solución. ¿Ayuda esto?



De repente, pára de supetão/ de chofre e se dá conta da solução.


----------



## willy2008

Tombatossals said:


> Vanda vou tentar explicar "_en seco_" neste contexto:
> Uma pessoa conduz um carro e de repente uma criança cruza a rua. Então o motorista dá uma pancada aos travões para não atropelar e ferir a criança. Travar "dessa maneira" é "_frenar en seco_".
> Não sei se me expliquei.
> Boa semana!


TT aqui en Argentina parar en seco a alguien es callarlo de golpe,también se usa para frenar un auto de golpe,pero es mas comun para callar a alguien, habria que ver en que contexto esta usado.
saludos


----------



## amistad2008

cordob said:


> Perdonad si no he aportado contexto: una persona está dándole vueltas a un problema, pensando mucho y andando a la vez, y de repente para en seco (deja de andar de golpe) y se da cuenta de la solución. ¿Ayuda esto?


 


Vanda said:


> De repente, pára de supetão/ de chofre e se dá conta da solução.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Vanda.


----------



## cordob

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Carfer

Apesar de _'parar de chofre'_ ou _'parar de supetão' _serem usadas com maior frequência_, 'parar em seco' _também se diz em Portugal (não garanto é que não seja por influência do espanhol).


----------



## pauljot

Carfer said:


> Apesar de _'parar de chofre'_ ou _'parar de supetão' _serem usadas com maior frequência_, 'parar em seco' _também se diz em Portugal (não garanto é que não seja por influência do espanhol).



Também se usa "de golpe", mas mais ao estilo português será "subitamente" ou "de repente".


----------

